# Yeast infection in dogs



## Lcampbell1515 (Jun 8, 2021)

Lcampbell1515 submitted a new resource:

Yeast infection in dogs - Livestock guardian



> Just wanted everyone to be aware we had a livestock dog having problems with sores on his paws. After much investigation we found he had a yeast infection on his paws and had to undergo many shots and pills because of how late we cought it. We still don't know what caused it but it's something to be aware of if your dog has sudden sores in odd places



Read more about this resource...


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 8, 2021)

We had a husky that had the same problem, then it spread to his ears as well. We ended up putting him down after trying to treat it for a year and it not clearing up. He was in pain all the time at the end and our vet had nothing else to offer.

Yeast comes from the environment, it is everywhere in nature.


----------

